# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Тесты

## Irina

*Собственно говоря, предлагаю выкладывать в этой теме различные тесты. *

----------


## Irina

*"Говорящие инициалы"
Полагают, будто о характере человека говорят и его инициалы. Если верить исследованиям на эту тему, то буквы обозначают:
*
А - сила и власть.
Б - способность к большим чувствам.
В - непостоянство, отсутствие систематичности.
Г - таинственность.
Д - общительность, умение притягивать людей.
Е - умение мобилизоваться.
Ж - неуверенность.
3 - склонность к сомнениям, материальные трудности.
И - впечатлительность, напряжение.
К - большие запросы и нервозность в их достижении. '
Л - мелочность, логика, большая изобретательность. /
М - трудолюбие и педантичность.
Н - большая энергия и творческие амбиции.
О - большая эмоциональность .
П - скромность, дистанция, но и одиночество.
Р - постоянное напряжение, сильная эмоциональность.
С - частые депрессии, угнетенность, нервозность.
Т - бесконечные поиски, погоня за идеалом.
У - испуг, интуиция.
Ф - нежность.
X - сексуальные проблемы.
Ц - склонность к внешнему проявлению внутренних переживаний.
Ч - верность.
Ш - ревность, бескомпромиссность. 
Щ - мстительность, развитые интеллектуальные способности.
Э - поиск психологического равновесия.
Ю - большие амбиции, отсутствие систематичности.
Я - интеллигентность, творческие способности.

----------


## Irina

*"Вот и вышел человечек"
Задание, которое предлагает психолог Г. Марасанов, может показаться вам не очень серьезным. И тем не менее, попробуйте выполнить его - это поможет взглянуть на себя со стороны, что совсем немаловажно, если вы беретесь за новое дело.*


Итак, предлагается три фигурки: квадрат, треугольник, круг. Сложите 12 человечков, причем и ручки, и ножки, и тело, и голова у них, должны быть составлены из этих трех фигурок. Сколько фигурок вы возьмете - ваше дело. На одного человечка, скажем, понадобится три, на другого - двадцать. Постарайтесь сделать так, чтобы человечки отличались друг от друга. Нарисовали? Хорошо. А теперь подсчитайте, сколько раз повторяется каждая фигурка во всей дюжине человечков. Что получится?





> В практической психологии известно, что *квадрат* ассоциируется с настойчивостью, твердостью, иногда и непрошибаемостью; *треугольник* - с целеустремленностью, порывистостью, способностью увлечься идеей, но говорит и о том, что человек упорен в достижении целей;* круг* означает чувствительность, эмоциональность, способность воспринимать проблемы другого человека, но одновременно и склонность к беспокойству.
> Какие же черты преобладают в вашем характере?

----------


## Irina

*Психологическая игра для взрослых, которую предлагают психологи.
У каждого из нас среди органов чувств есть как бы ведущий, который быстрее и чаще остальных реагирует на сигналы и раздражители внешней среды. Эта психологическая игра поможет вам узнать, какие органы чувств скорее "откликаются" при ваших контактах с окружающим миром. Отвечайте на вопросы "согласен" или "не согласен".*

В таблице обведите кружком номера тех вопросов, на которые ответили "согласен".
Тип А (видеть) 1 5 8 10 12 14 19 21 23 27 31 32 39 40 42 45
Тип В (ощущать) 3 4 9 11 16 18 22 25 28 29 30 35 38 41 44 47
Тип С (слышать) 2 6 7 13 15 17 20 24 26 33 34 36 37 43 46 48

1. Люблю наблюдать за облаками и звездами.
2. Часто напеваю себе потихоньку.
3. Не признаю моду, которая неудобна.
4.0божаю ходить в сауну.
5. В автомашине - для меня важен цвет.
6. Узнаю по шагам, кто вошел в комнату.
7. Меня развлекает подражание диалектам.
8. Много времени посвящаю своему внешнему виду.
9. Люблю принимать массаж.
10. Когда есть свободное время, люблю рассматривать людей.
11. Плохо себя чувствую, когда не наслаждаюсь движением.
12. Видя костюм в витрине, знаю, что мне будет в нем хорошо.
13. Когда слышу старую мелодию, ко мне возвращается прошлое.
14. Часто читаю во время еды.
15. Очень часто разговариваю по телефону.
16. Склонен к полноте.
17. Предпочитаю слушать рассказ, который кто-то читает, чем читать самому.
18. После неудачного дня мой организм в напряжении.
19. Охотно и много фотографирую.
20. Долго помню, что мне сказали приятели или знакомые.
21. Легко отдаю деньги за цветы, потому что они украшают жизнь.
22. Вечером люблю принять горячую ванну.
23. Стараюсь записывать свои личные дела.
24. Часто разговариваю сам с собой.
25. После длительной езды на машине долго прихожу в себя.
26. Тембр голоса многое говорит мне о человеке.
27. Очень часто оцениваю людей по манере одеваться.
28. Люблю потягиваться, расправлять конечности, разминаться.
29. Слишком твердая или слишком мягкая постель - это для меня мука.
30. Мне нелегко найти удобные туфли.
31. Очень люблю ходить в кино.
32. Узнаю когда-либо виденные лица даже через годы.
33. Люблю ходить под дождем, когда капли стучат по зонту.
34. Умею слушать собеседника.
35. Люблю танцевать, а в свободное время заниматься спортом или гимнастикой.
36. Когда близко тикает будильник, не могу уснуть.
37. У меня неплохая стереоаппаратура.
38. Когда слышу музыку, отбиваю такт нотой.
39. На отдыхе не люблю осматривать памятники архитектуры.
40. Не выношу беспорядка.
41. Не люблю синтетических тканей.
42. Считаю, что атмосфера в комнате зависит от освещения.
43. Часто хожу на концерты.
44. Пожатие руки много говорит мне о данной личности.
45. Охотно посещаю галереи и выставки.
46. Серьезная дискуссия - это захватывающее дело.
47. Через прикосновение можно сказать значительно больше, чем словами.
48. В шуме не могу сосредоточиться.
*
Теперь подсчитайте, в каком разделе больше кружочков,- это ваш главный тип восприятия. Добавим, что речь человека тоже может подсказать, к какому типу он принадлежит. '*

*Тип А (видеть).* Часто употребляются слова и фразы, которые связаны со зрением, с образами и воображением. Например: "не видел этого", "это, конечно, проясняет все дело", "заметил прекрасную особенность". Рисунки, образные описания, фотографии значат для типа А больше, чем слова. Принадлежащие к этому типу люди моментально схватывают то, что можно увидеть: цвета, формы, линии, гармонию и беспорядок.

*Тип В (ощущать, осязать)*. Тут чаще в ходу другие слова и определения, например: "не могу этого понять", "атмосфера в квартире невыносимая", "ее слова глубоко меня тронули", "подарок был для меня чем-то похожим на теплый дождь". Чувства и впечатления людей этого типа касаются, главным образом, того, что относится к прикосновению, интуиции, догадке. В разговоре их интересуют внутренние переживания.

*Тип С (слышать).* "Не понимаю что мне говоришь", "это известие для меня...", "не выношу таких громких мелодий" - вот характерные высказывания для людей этого типа; огромное значение для них имеет все, что акустично: звуки, слова, музыка, шумовые эффекты.
Сходство типов может способствовать любви, несовпадение порождает конфликты и недоразумения.

*Как мы узнаем, что нас кто-то любит?*
Тип А (видеть) - по тому, как на него смотрят.
Тип В (ощущать) - по тому, как его касаются, ласкают.
Тип С (слышать) - по тому, что ему говорят.
Когда неизвестно, к какому типу вы относитесь и кем является кто-то вам близкий, может, например, случиться следующее. -
Ей кажется, что он ее не любит. Говорит ему об этом. Он отвечает: "Ерунда, с чего тебе это пришло в голову?" - и обнимает ее. Она вырывается, полна гнева, ведь он ни разу не посмотрел ей в глаза! Она говорит: "Оставь меня, сейчас не время для нежностей". Он чувствует себя огорченным: "Ты меня не выносишь, всегда держишь дистанцию".
Ссора висит в воздухе, чувства оскорблены, а вы, наверное, уже распознали, что она - тип А (видеть), а он - тип В (ощущать). Она ищет зрительного контакта и на этой основе судит, любит он ее или нет. Он не выражает свои чувства иначе как прикасаясь, притягивая ее к себе. Для нее это, однако, вовсе не тот сигнал, которого она ждет, поэтому и отталкивает его, чувствует себя непонятой. Это его ранит, и ему ничего не остается, как поверить, что он нелюбим.
О, насколько было бы лучше, если бы он догадался, что глазами можно гладить, а она поняла, что прикосновения говорят не меньше, чем взгляды.

----------


## Irina

*"Говорящие инициалы"
впечатлительность, напряжение

постоянное напряжение, сильная эмоциональность

скромность, дистанция, но и одиночество*

Ну в общем и так может быть, особенно в плане постоянного напряжения))

----------


## Sadist

Говорящие инициалы Щ - мстительность, развитые интеллектуальные способности. 
Е - умение мобилизоваться. С - частые депрессии, угнетенность, нервозность.


Тип В (ощущать, осязать). Тут чаще в ходу другие слова и определения, например: "не могу этого понять", "атмосфера в квартире невыносимая", "ее слова глубоко меня тронули", "подарок был для меня чем-то похожим на теплый дождь". Чувства и впечатления людей этого типа касаются, главным образом, того, что относится к прикосновению, интуиции, догадке. В разговоре их интересуют внутренние переживания.

----------


## Irina

У меня тоже тип В (ощущать, осязать) Очень на меня похоже.

----------


## Irina

*"Вот и вышел человечек"*



> квадрат ассоциируется с настойчивостью, твердостью, иногда и непрошибаемостью


Ну, что есть, то есть)))

----------


## Irina

*"Правое или левое?"*

*Человеческий мозг имеет два полушария - правое и левое. Существует четкое "разделение труда" между ними: правое управляет одними функциями организма, левое - другими. При этом одно из полушарий является ведущим,' что во многом определяет особенности характера человека. Какое из полушарий ведущее у вас, можно определить самому.*

1. Сомкните несколько раз пальцы рук и вы заметите, что сверху всегда оказывается один и тот же большой палец. Если левый -- вы эмоциональный человек, правый - у вас преобладает аналитический склад ума.

2. Возьмите ручку или карандаш. Попробуйте прицелиться, выбрав мишень, и глядите на нее обоими глазами через кончик ручки или карандаша. Зажмурьте один глаз, затем другой. Если мишень сильно смещается при зажмуренном левом глазе, то левый глаз - ведущий, и наоборот. Правый ведущий говорит о твердом и настойчивом характере, левый - о мягком и уступчивом.

3. Если при переплетении рук на груди сверху (на локте) оказывается правая рука, вы склонны к простоте и добродушию. Левая - к кокетству.

4. Если вам удобнее, аплодируя, хлопать правой рукой, можно говорить о решительности вашего характера. Если левой, то вы подвержены колебаниям перед принятием решения.

Теперь обозначьте, полученные в этих четырех тестах результаты буквами П (правый) и Л (левый) и найдите особенности своего характера в следующих вариантах ответов.

ПППП: для вас характерно постоянство, ориентация на общепринятое мнение. Вы не любите конфликтовать, спорить, ссориться.
ПППЛ: определяющая черта вашего характера - нерешительность.
ППЛП: для вас характерны решительность, чувство юмора, артистизм. Это очень контактный тип характера.
ППЛЛ: редкий тип характера, близкий к предыдущему, но мягче. Наблюдается некоторое противоречие между нерешительностью и твердостью.
ПЛПП: вариант, сочетающий аналитический склад ума с мягкостью характера. Медленное привыкание к новому, осторожность.
ПЛПЛ: слабый- и самый редкий тип характера. Обладатели его подвержены различному влиянию, часто беззащитны.
ЛППП: такое сочетание встречается очень часто. Основная черта - эмоциональность, граничащая с недостаточной настойчивостью. Вы поддаетесь чужому влиянию, а также легко приспосабливаетесь к различным условиям жизни. Счастливы в друзьях, легко сходитесь с людьми.
ЛППЛ: для вас характерны мягкость и наивность. Требуете особого, внимательного отношения к себе.
ЛЛПП: вам присущи дружелюбие и простота, некоторая разбросанность интересов, а также склонность к самоанализу.
ЛЛПЛ: в вашем характере преобладает простодушие, мягкость, доверчивость. Очень редкое сочетание.
ЛЛЛП: вы эмоциональны, энергичны, решительны. Но часто наспех принимаете решения, которые приносят значительные осложнения. Вам необходимо выработать у себя надежный "тормозной механизм".
ЛЛЛЛ: неконсервативный тип характера. Вы способны взглянуть на старые вещи по-новому,_ Характерны эмоциональность, эгоизм, упрямство, иногда переходящие в замкнутость.
ЛПЛП: самый сильный тип характера. Вас трудно в чем-то убедить. Вы с трудом меняете свою точку зрения. Но в то же время энергичны, упорно добиваетесь своих целей.
ЛПЛЛ: очень похоже на предыдущий тип. Та же настойчивость в достижении поставленных целей, склонность к самоанализу. Но друзей находите с трудом.
ПЛЛП: у вас легкий характер. Умеете избегать конфликтов, любите путешествовать. Легко находите друзей. Но часто меняете свои увлечения.
ПЛЛЛ: непостоянство и независимость. Вы кажетесь мягкими, но когда доходит до дела, вы требовательны и настойчивы.

----------


## Irina

> для вас характерны решительность, чувство юмора, артистизм. Это очень контактный тип характера.
> *ППЛЛ*: редкий тип характера, близкий к предыдущему, но мягче. Наблюдается некоторое противоречие между нерешительностью и твердостью.


В точку

----------


## fIzdrin

лплп-ну,в общем я рад за себя

----------


## Irina

*"Тест на определение самооценки"*

Выберете из фигур на рисунке наиболее понравившуюся тебе фигуру. Запомни ее под номером один. Теперь под номером два запомни ту, которая тебе не нравится вообще или нравится меньше других.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> 1. *Если первой фигурой ты выбрал квадрат*, то ты – человек организованный, трудолюбивый, разумный, но иногда слишком много внимания уделяешь мелочам и упускаешь самое главное. Ты упорный и настойчивый, иногда излишне упрям, тебя трудно переубедить в чем – либо. Ты много знаешь и склонен хвастаться своими знаниями, терпелив, но можешь быть нерешительным, очень бережлив, иногда до жадности.
> 
> 2. *Если первая фигура в твоем списке треугольник* – ты можешь быть лидером, принимать решения и брать на себя ответственность за других людей, но в тебе есть эгоизм, желание быть в центре внимания. Ты решителен и не терпишь возражений. Легко понимаешь, главное, схватываешь смысл объяснения, но не терпелив и не умеешь слушать других. Тебе нравиться соревноваться и побеждать. Ты уверен в себе, но иногда переоцениваешь свои возможности. Для тебя очень важно быть первым, ты очень энергичен.
> 
> 3.*Первая фигура круг - ты прирожденный психолог.* Тебе очень интересно узнавать других людей. Ты доброжелателен и отзывчив. Ты хорошо понимаешь других людей, но иногда слишком стараешься угодить всем сразу. Толь-ко когда дело идет о справедливости, ты проявляешь завидную твердость. Тебе больше нравиться литература и история, чем математика.
> 
> 
> 4. *Первая фигура в твоем списке – прямоугольник,* значит, ты сомневаешься в себе и во всем. Ты не очень постоянен в своих интересах, мнениях, оценках, так как не знаешь что для тебя действительно важно и правильно. Ты очень любознателен, пытлив, ты очень смелый человек. Со временем твой выбор изменится и тебя привлечет более устойчивая фигура – треугольник или квадрат.
> 
> ...

----------


## Irina

первая треугольник, вторая прямоугольник. Не знаю, насколько верно для меня описание первой фигуры, а вот вторая - в точку))

----------


## Irina

*
ТЕСТ - КАРТИНКА

Посмотрите на картинку. Что Вы видите на ней?*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> Исследования доказывают, что маленькие дети не видят на этой картинке романтическую пару влюбленных людей, потому что в их памяти нет таких воспоминаний.
> 
> На картинке они видят 9 дельфинов.
> 
> Замечание: Этот тест помогает определить степень Вашей испорченности Если в течение 3 секунд Вам не удалось увидеть дельфинов, Вас уже не спасти. )

----------


## BiZ111

Что-то мне слабо верится, что у маленьких детей нет в памяти человеческого образа. Как это возможно? Человек не робот и способен думать, и достаточно увидеть пару тысяч раз человека, чтобы слепить по подобию из этих воспоминаний ещё. Как можно не увидеть человека, по крайней мере, женщину на переднем плане

----------


## Irina

Думаю в данном случае они просто не видят эту пару. Видимо только более взрослый человек понимает, что изображено на картинке. Я ради интереса показала картинку соседской малой и спросила кто нарисован в бутылке. Ей 4 года. Ответ был - рыбки красивые и много. Вот так.

----------

